# Huge buck! from Strasburg area



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.timesreporter.com/sports/x441550661/Strasburg-hunter-lands-giant-buck-with-bow


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Let me be the first to say "WOW!"


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

That will be taking up some wall space!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

That has to be a youth archery record if hes 16 or under.


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

buckzye11 said:


> That has to be a youth archery record if hes 16 or under.


Tha article said he is a veteran bow hunter of 15 or so years. He sure looked young to me too. Congrats to him!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Crazy rack...I'd love to get a chance to see a buck like that on hoof.


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

Ha Do these look familiar?

































LEts jsut say I knew this deer well enough, unfortunately I had already shot my buck for the year! Photos of him didnt start poping up on my cam until about 1 week before he was shot! Also, the deer is no where near 199 as was stated in the paper! It should go about 165 gross! Definately big deer!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Sweet photo's...thanks for sharing.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Was he your son Kaiser?


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

No, eric is in his 30s


----------

